# kawasaki brute force 300



## catman3516 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey guys, just brung it home yesterday for the kids. Brand new 4300.00 this lil bike is Kool as hell for younger riders. Cvt tranny , high, low, and reverse. It's tuned and geared low even in high, it has a type of exhaust braking that's really nice. I had it to 45 yesterday and I'm 320lbs. New rims and some 25s might come next. It's a nice bike for younger inexperienced riders, cas it has a speed limit screw. Here's my daughter yesterday.


----------



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

How old is your daughter? Im asking because mine is 9 (will be 10 in june) and she has a kfx 80 that has just been a pain in my *** like no other and i really dont want to buy her another small quad like that because i feel like in a year maybe 2 she will be able to handle somthing like this.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Precious...and that make it in the white.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

pretty cool!


----------



## catman3516 (Dec 15, 2013)

She 13 this year and we said my arctic cat 700 was to much for her lol


----------

